# BIG JOHNS OLD WAGON VS STREET FAME!



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!
****** LIE VIDEOS DON'T!! :biggrin: </span>

THANKS FOR READING THE TRUTH. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!![/b]


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

i dont c no vids :dunno:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 30 2009, 02:47 AM~16131261
> *i dont c no vids :dunno:
> *


*PUSH PLAY ON THE PIC PIMP... :biggrin: 
LET ME KNOW IF THAT WORKS FOR YA..*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 02:51 AM~16131269
> *PUSH PLAY ON THE PIC PIMP...  :biggrin:
> LET ME KNOW IF THAT WORKS FOR YA..
> *


NADA DONT EVEN C A PIC PIMPEN U GOY THE LINK GOT TO MUCH ANTI SECURITY ON MY LAP TOP


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 02:35 AM~16131222
> *ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!</span>
> 
> THANKS FOR READING THE TRUTH. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!*
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 30 2009, 03:08 AM~16131304
> *NADA DONT EVEN C A PIC PIMPEN U GOY THE LINK GOT TO MUCH ANTI SECURITY ON MY LAP TOP
> *



*DAAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP BECAUSE I'M WATCHING IT OVER AND OVER LAUGHING MY ASS OFF ABOUT THIS FALONEE ACTIONS.. U WILL SEE THE VIDEO URSELF!! 

TRY GOING 2 CALLING OUT DARREL ON LOWRIDER GEN AND SEE IF IT LETS U WATCH IT THERE.
IF U CAN'T WATCH IT THERE, UR CPU IS TRIPPIN,
I CAN SEE U QUOTED ME WITH EVERY IN THE BOX. IT'S WORKING ON MY SIDE.
GOOD LUCK!!  *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

cool videos but you lost not to them but to you.Imo......Next time make sure your shit is right!!Not clowning just don't get why you guys put the motors in when you where battling and not before ?thats what did you in but did injoy the vid


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2009, 05:23 AM~16131496
> *cool videos but you lost not to them but  to you.Imo......Next time make sure your shit is right!!Not clowning just don't get why you guys put the motors in when you where battling  and not before ?thats what did you in but did injoy the vid
> *


 :0 :0  when u deal with hopper setups anything can happen in the battle field and somethimes easy fix like in this case>>>>>> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BUCKETS SHOULDN'T BE ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2009, 05:23 AM~16131496
> *cool videos but you lost not to them but  to you.Imo......Next time make sure your shit is right!!Not clowning just don't get why you guys put the motors in when you where battling  and not before ?thats what did you in but did injoy the vid
> *


*I AGREE WIT CHA PIMP JUICE. I WAS SLACKIN WITH MY MACKIN. WHEN U HOP MONSTER MOTORS COME AND GO. I TOLD THEM THEY WON EVEN THO IT WAS NOT A SAME TIME HOP. I HOP THEY HOP AND I HOP AGIAIN AND AGAIN..
I LIKE 2 HOP MY MOTORS 2 THEY BURN OUT, THAT'S WHY I KEEP THEM ON DECK!! :biggrin: 

BUT RIGHT I DID'NT LOSE TO THEM I CHEATED MY SELF...

THANKS FOR UR OPION JOE.. :biggrin*:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 30 2009, 11:18 AM~16133297
> *:0  :0  when u deal with hopper setups anything can happen in the battle field and  somethimes easy fix like in this case>>>>>> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*AMEN 2 DAT PIMP JUICE...
ABOUT TIME HE FINISHED HIS INTERVIEW ON HHH BALLS THEM MOTORS WERE BACK IN AND READY FOR TAKE OFF.. :h5:
IF HIS SHIT WOULD HAVE BURNED OUT I WOULD HAVE GAVE HIM SUM RIGHT BACK!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 12:27 PM~16134022
> *BUCKETS SHOULDN'T BE ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!
> *


*COULD U PLEASE SHOW US WAT SHOULD BE ON VIDEO...

IF U CAN'T THAN SHUT IT UP JABRONEE...
AND STICK 2 UR BASIC CHEVY I SEE ON THAT PIC.. :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 12:56 PM~16134283
> *COULD U PLEASE SHOW US WAT SHOULD BE ON VIDEO...
> 
> IF U CAN'T THAN SHUT IT UP JABRONEE...
> ...


basic my ass!!!!!!!!! that bitch served the hottest shit in L.A.!!!! ****** from all over came to Super Natural to see that bitch jump!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 01:02 PM~16134334
> *basic my ass!!!!!!!!!  that bitch served the hottest shit in L.A.!!!! ****** from all over came to Super Natural to see that bitch jump!!!!
> *



*THAN SHOW US MY FRIEND....
THAT WAY WE CAN ALL SEE WAT'S A HOPPER VIDEO SUPPOSE 2 LOOK LIKE..
U SAID IT NOT ME! :biggrin: *


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

that's not his car! :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 30 2009, 01:21 PM~16134521
> *that's not his car!  :roflmao:
> *


it's a japs car now!!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 01:23 PM~16134537
> *it's a japs car now!!!!!
> *



*UR TALKING FOR NOTHING HOMIE...
I THOUGHT U HAD SUMTHING 2 SHOW.. :uh: 

WATCH THE VIDEO AND KEEP IT G PLEASE!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 01:26 PM~16134568
> *UR TALKING FOR NOTHING HOMIE...
> I THOUGHT U HAD SUMTHING 2 SHOW..  :uh:
> 
> ...


come to the shop and see in person!!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

[ :biggrin: [


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 01:23 PM~16134537
> *it's a japs car now!!!!!
> *


was it EVER your car? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

They both workin'!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but in all the other topics they was actin' like the Malibu stayed stuck and in the 2nd and 3rd vid you can see it coming back down and you can see no one pushin' on it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You guys gotta have a rematch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 01:30 PM~16134608
> *come to the shop and see in person!!!!!!!
> *


*I CAN'T COME 2 THE SHOP NO TIME SOON PIMP JUICE!!
AFTER THE NEW YEAR I MIGHT COME AND SHAKE A HAND AND MEET A NEW LOWRIDER FRIEND.

UR ALL GOOD WITH ME PIMP. U SAID BUCKETS DON'T NEED 2 BE ON VIDEO.
I JUST WANTED U 2 SHOW ME BETTER AND NOW U CAN'T!! :no:

UR STARTING 2 SOUND LIKE THAT GUY IN THE RED SWEATER IN THE VIDEO.. :rofl:
AND TRUST ME U DON'T WANNA SOUND LIKE HIM. HE DON'T LOOK IN THE TOWN!!
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2009, 01:45 PM~16134733
> *They both workin'!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: but in all the other topics they was actin' like the Malibu stayed stuck and in the 2nd and 3rd vid you can see it coming back down and you can see no one pushin' on it...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: You guys gotta have a rematch!!!  :biggrin:
> *



*HELL YEA THERE WERE ACTING FESBOOGIE... NO ONE WAS PUSHING AT ALL. BUT HE SWORE THERE WAS... FUCKIN JABRONEE.. :thumbsdown: 
THANKS FOR UR INPUT HOMIE... :thumbsup:

THEY 2 SCARED 2 REMATCH PIMP SKILLET, :yessad: I BEEN ASKING SINCE SUNDAY AND NO RESPONSE.
THEY WOULD'NT EVEN LET ME PULL SIDE BY SIDE..

BUT AFTER WATCHING THESE VIDEOS AND KNOWING I DID'NT LOSE..
I'M SUPER STR8!!

P.S GOD IS GOOD!! :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 30 2009, 01:33 PM~16134642
> *was it EVER your car? :biggrin:
> *


WE STILL WAITING FOR ANSWER PIMP JUICE... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 12:27 PM~16134022
> *BUCKETS SHOULDN'T BE ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!
> *


lol. hear you go again hatin on another san diego topic. you should been banned along time ago. NOBODY PLEASE DONT RESPOND TO THIS GUY HE IS SAN DIEGOS NUMBER ONE HATER. LOL. AKA BIG SCOTTY. LOL. PLEASE TELL ME WHY YOUR MORENO VALLEY MEMBERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE? YOU ARE LIKE A GHOST BECAUSE NOBODY EVER SEES YOU.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

"BUCKETS SHOULDN'T BE ON VIDEO!!!!!!!!"

--------------------
"A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!"

DONT THESE TO COMMENTS CONTRADICT THEMSELVES. LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE IS CALLING THEMSELVES NAMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 02:49 PM~16134773
> *HELL YEA THERE WERE ACTING FESBOOGIE... NO ONE WAS PUSHING AT ALL. BUT HE SWORE THERE WAS...  FUCKIN JABRONEE.. :thumbsdown:
> THANKS FOR UR INPUT HOMIE...  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 30 2009, 02:57 PM~16134835
> *lol. hear you go again hatin on another san diego topic. you should been banned along time ago. NOBODY PLEASE DONT RESPOND TO THIS GUY HE IS SAN DIEGOS NUMBER ONE HATER. LOL. AKA BIG SCOTTY. LOL. PLEASE TELL ME WHY YOUR MORENO VALLEY MEMBERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE? YOU ARE LIKE A GHOST BECAUSE NOBODY EVER SEES YOU.
> *


 :0


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 30 2009, 01:57 PM~16134835
> *lol. hear you go again hatin on another san diego topic. you should been banned along time ago. NOBODY PLEASE DONT RESPOND TO THIS GUY HE IS SAN DIEGOS NUMBER ONE HATER. LOL. AKA BIG SCOTTY. LOL. PLEASE TELL ME WHY YOUR MORENO VALLEY MEMBERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE? YOU ARE LIKE A GHOST BECAUSE NOBODY EVER SEES YOU.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 30 2009, 12:57 PM~16134835
> *lol. hear you go again hatin on another san diego topic. you should been banned along time ago. NOBODY PLEASE DONT RESPOND TO THIS GUY HE IS SAN DIEGOS NUMBER ONE HATER. LOL. AKA BIG SCOTTY. LOL. PLEASE TELL ME WHY YOUR MORENO VALLEY MEMBERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE? YOU ARE LIKE A GHOST BECAUSE NOBODY EVER SEES YOU.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
claimin la but lives in carlsbad!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 12:30 PM~16134608
> *come to the shop and see in person!!!!!!!
> *


that fool is the fredo of supernatrual


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*DAMN I SEE ME SERVING YR ASS REALLY GOT U FUCKED UP INSIDE FO SHO.. LOL, HAD TO START A NEW TOPIC AND ALL..

KEEP SHIT 100... NOT ONLY DID U CHANGE THE MOTORS BUT U ALSO ADJUSTED THE CHAINS AND BROUGHT THE CAR DOWN, OR DID U FORGET THAT?? Y U THINK I WAS YELLING "ONLY 90 INCHES" ON THAT VIDEO....

BOTTOM LINE IS DURING THE BATTLE YR SHIT WAS LOCKED UP AT A HEIGHT U THOUGHT U WERE WORKING AT AND GOT STUCK AND THEN DUG THE FUCK OUT
MY POINT WAS PROVEN & NO NEED TO KEEP JUMPING MY SHIT... U HAD TO KEEP JUMPING YR SHIT CAUSE U WERE OUT THEIR LOOKIN LIKE AN ASS!!

THOSE OTHER VIDEOS R SHOWING YR SHIT FLOATING AND COMING DOWN AFTER U CHAINED THAT PIECE OF SHIT DOWN... 

NEXT TIME STAY READY SO U DON'T HAVE TO LOOK STUPID IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE S.D AND RUSH TO GET READY AFTER GETTIN BUMPER CHECKED :buttkick: .....U LOOSE, GET OVER IT, AND DON'T WORRY IMA SERVE YR ASS AGAIN THIS WEEKEND ...

I'M OUT LAYITLOW SEE YA'LL THIS WEEKEND * :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 01:45 PM~16134735
> *I CAN'T COME 2 THE SHOP NO TIME SOON PIMP JUICE!!
> AFTER THE NEW YEAR I MIGHT COME AND SHAKE A HAND AND MEET A NEW LOWRIDER FRIEND.
> 
> ...


I measnt hat quote in general playboy!! anytime you in rancho sante fe holla!!!!!!!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 03:35 AM~16131222
> *ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!
> ****** LIE VIDEOS DON'T!!  :biggrin: </span>
> 
> ...





[ :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 30 2009, 03:57 PM~16134835
> *lol. hear you go again hatin on another san diego topic. you should been banned along time ago. NOBODY PLEASE DONT RESPOND TO THIS GUY HE IS SAN DIEGOS NUMBER ONE HATER. LOL. AKA BIG SCOTTY. LOL. PLEASE TELL ME WHY YOUR MORENO VALLEY MEMBERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE? YOU ARE LIKE A GHOST BECAUSE NOBODY EVER SEES YOU.
> *


livin of his uncles name.....

big potty doesnt even own a car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GOOD AS TOPIC


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

WELL WHEN ALL SAID AND DONE ....POST THE VIDEO REMATCH FOR THE LAYITLOW HOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 30 2009, 02:22 PM~16135035
> *DAMN I SEE ME SERVING YR ASS REALLY GOT U FUCKED UP INSIDE FO SHO.. LOL, HAD TO START A NEW TOPIC AND ALL..
> 
> KEEP SHIT 100... NOT ONLY DID U CHANGE THE MOTORS BUT U ALSO ADJUSTED THE CHAINS AND BROUGHT THE CAR DOWN, OR DID U FORGET THAT?? Y U THINK I WAS YELLING "ONLY 90 INCHES" ON THAT VIDEO....
> ...


 :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

the wagon was working so whas the malibu .they should have lined them up right there what happen. good hop


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

IT GOES DOWN OUT HERE IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 
Fa$ho and $uge do keep it poppin in sd :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Dec 30 2009, 02:47 PM~16135927
> *Yes. We can no longer have the hop at the park and we are having to move it to sunday. We have already secured a spot for the hop and will let everybody know the location at our picnic this friday.
> *


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 02:45 PM~16135237
> *[ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN 4 YEARS LATER AND THE CAR IS STILL STICKING...
IT USED TO BE THE THING TO GET STUCK WHEN IT WAS CHAIOS CAR... BUT SORRY TO TELL YOU THIS AINT 2004... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 30 2009, 08:27 PM~16138166
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SORRY BUD BACK THEN IT WAS GEORGE's MALIBU!!LEARN YOUR HISTORY BEFORE YOU SPEAK ON IT!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 08:43 PM~16138334
> *SORRY BUD BACK THEN IT WAS GEORGE's MALIBU!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 08:46 PM~16138370
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 07:43 PM~16138334
> *SORRY BUD BACK THEN IT WAS GEORGE's MALIBU!!LEARN YOUR HISTORY BEFORE YOU SPEAK ON IT!!
> *



gettin tossed around like a dirty whore :nono:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 30 2009, 09:05 PM~16138589
> *gettin tossed around like a dirty whore  :nono:
> *


NOT REALLY BRO IT STOOD IN THE GROUPE FAMILY FOR YEARS!!


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 07:43 PM~16138334
> *MY BAD....
> 
> BUT MY POINT IS ITS STILL GETTING STUCK LIKE IT WAS 2004 :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 08:08 PM~16138628
> *NOT REALLY BRO IT STOOD IN THE GROUPE FAMILY FOR YEARS!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:08 PM~16138628
> *NOT REALLY BRO IT STOOD IN THE  GROUPE S.D FAMILY FOR YEARS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 30 2009, 08:10 PM~16138645
> *WATCH HOW I SUPERMAN U HOES 51 SEC IN THE VIDEO after shuting ur big brother's mouth..... :biggrin:
> DO ME A FAVOR LAYITLOW.. PRESS PAUSE AT 52 SEC! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 30 2009, 08:10 PM~16138645
> *NEXT TIME TAKE UR OWN ADVICE AND TELL UR BIG BROTHER WERE IN 2010... :rofl::rofl:
> U GUYS STARTED THIS STUCK SHIT IN 2010...
> AIN'T THAT U WITH UR HANDS ON HEAD SAYING AHH MAN!! :uh:
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 30 2009, 02:22 PM~16135035
> *1. I STARTED A NEW POST 2 TELL AND SHOW THE TRUTH. REMEMBER U LIED ABOUT SUNDAY NIGHT AND DID NOT KEEP IT REAL.
> 2. HOW COULD I LOOK STUPID WHEN UR THE ONE WHO DID'NT MOVE HIS CAR OVER 2 HOP SIDE BY SIDE.
> 3. U HOP A TRAILER QUEEN ONE TIME ON XMAS SUNDAY AND THOUGHT THAT WAS GOING 2 CUTT IT. UR THE ONE WHO LOOKED LIKE A SCARY ASS PIMP.
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Dec 30 2009, 05:26 PM~16136960
> *the wagon was working so whas the malibu .they should have lined them up right there  what happen. good hop
> *


*THANKS FOR THE PROPS TOONS.. :cheesy: 
HE WAS 2 SCARED 2 LINE THEM UP PIMP!!!

LISTEN 2 WAT A S.D BY STANDER HAD 2 SAY...
IF U LISTEN CLOSELY 38 SEC ON VIDEO, U WILL HERE SUMONE SAY I BET THEY DON'T HOP THAT WAGON AGAIN. :rofl: :no: HE WAS 2 FUCKIN hno:hno: AND THE WHOLE S.D KNEW IT*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 30 2009, 02:25 PM~16135065
> *I BET HE DON'T HOP THAT WAGON AGAIN.... WHO EVER U WERE! U WERE DAAMN RIGHT ABOUT THAT PIMP JUICE!! :h5::h5: 37 SEC IN VIDEO LISTEN FOLKS!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I SEE YA'LL PEAKING BUT AIN'T SPEAKING LAYITLOW... :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:

ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME FOLKS, GOOD OR BAD!
UR OPION IS NEEDED!! :yes::yes:

DID THE WAGON WIN IN UR EYES OR WAS IT A UNFAIR HOP? :dunno:
DID SUPERMAN WIN IN UR EYES OR WAS IT A UNFAIR HOP? :dunno:

PAY CLOSE ATTENTION 2 WAT THE INCHES LOOK LIKE AND WAT THE S.D CROWD HAD 2 SAY.
ACT LIKE U WERE THERE FOR A SEC!!

GOOD NIGHT AND GOD BLESS ALL!!

UR FA PATNA
STEFEEZY!!! *


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 11:09 PM~16141319
> *NAHH IT KINDA LOOKS LIKE ME BUT ITS NOT... SORRY I DONT WEAR DICKIES.. :twak: *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*my opinion is you should've been ready on the first hop homie, so you actually beat yourself and the first hop is the one that really counts!!!!! as for the wagon if homie was really confident in his ride he should've hopped again!!!!! but this shit just makes a better hop on new years!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*good luck* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 11:02 PM~16141193
> *
> I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW UR SPEAKING WHEN I BEAT U SO BAD U SOLD UR CAR..
> 
> ...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

MY SUGGESTION WOULD BE TO HAVE IT DONE SIDE BY SIDE LIKE A TRADITIONAL HOP OFF,,ITS DIFFRENT WHEN ITS ON A VIDEO,, AND CANT REALLY SEE THE HEIGHT 

BUT BOTH HOPPERS WORKED :thumbsup: 

BUT AS FAR AS WINNING,,I THINK THE WAGON TOOK IT THAT NIGHT,,
NOT CHOSING SIDES,,BUT WERE WORKING ON THE VIDEO INFO THAT WE GOT,,


AND YES THE WAGON SHOULDA WENT AGAIN AS SOON AS THE SECOND ROUND CAME ABOUT !!


MORE VIDEOS OF THE REMATCH OK ???


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 31 2009, 12:56 AM~16142347
> *
> 
> REMEMBER I BUMPER CHECKED THE SHIT OUTTA U AND THE RED LINCOLN AND THE REGAL FROM AZ...
> ...



*DAAAAAAMN THAT MATHA FUCKA WAS SWANGING... :biggrin: :cheesy: 
I LIKE HOW U WERE FEELING URSELF WALKING THAT LAC DADDY. OK OK :yes::yes:*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so whens the BIG DAY??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i GOT MONEY ON THE HOE


----------



## savsicc45 (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 30 2009, 02:35 AM~16131222
> *ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!
> ****** LIE VIDEOS DON'T!!  :biggrin: </span>
> 
> ...


I guess them ****** know now ***** 
That it's that STREETFAME shit• "BRUDDA"


----------



## savsicc45 (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 31 2009, 01:06 AM~16142408
> *MY SUGGESTION WOULD BE TO HAVE IT DONE SIDE BY SIDE LIKE A TRADITIONAL HOP OFF,,ITS DIFFRENT WHEN ITS ON A VIDEO,, AND CANT REALLY SEE THE HEIGHT
> 
> BUT BOTH HOPPERS WORKED  :thumbsup:
> ...


I don't think the wagon took that like u say it did but everybody has there own views but every one seen that he got scared of them inches & it didn't get stuck no more, he didn't want to play no more but his car was still in the pit, if u got one win bet it back like shootin dice, his shit wasn't broke both cars was workin why not do it again & then do it (SIDE BY SIDE)or (NOSE TO NOSE) why just take the win & lay down that was suppose to be a war a battle, thats like getting in a fight the dude hit u at the same time u slip & u fall on yo ass & u get back up in less than 3to5 mins & wanting to go another round but he's like (nah, I'm kool). WTF If u beat me once whats wrong with doing it again,that's another win for him that wagon did what it did but the Malibu stayed on the bumper all night consistantly, but it's all good :biggrin: 


Happy New Year LAYITLOW


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 31 2009, 12:55 AM~16142341
> *my opinion is you should've been ready on the first hop homie, so you actually beat yourself and the first hop is the one that really counts!!!!! as for the wagon if homie was really confident in his ride he should've hopped again!!!!! but this shit just makes a better hop on new years!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> good luck :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*UR RIGHT PIMP JUICE.. I JUST LIKE 2 HOP ON THE SAME MOTORS UNTILL THERE BURNT. NO NEED FOR OK MOTORS LYING AROUND..
I KNEW IT WAS COMING THAT'S WHY I KEPT 2 MOTORS ON DECK THAT NIGHT!!

THANKS FOR UR THOUGHT PIMP... :thumbsup:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 31 2009, 01:06 AM~16142408
> *MY SUGGESTION WOULD BE TO HAVE IT DONE SIDE BY SIDE LIKE A TRADITIONAL HOP OFF,,ITS DIFFRENT WHEN ITS ON A VIDEO,, AND CANT REALLY SEE THE HEIGHT
> 
> BUT BOTH HOPPERS WORKED  :thumbsup:
> ...


*
SIDE BY SIDE IS VERY TRADITIONAL AND ALL OF S.D KNOWS THAT!
AND I ALSO GAVE THE WAGON THE FIRST HOP. BUT THE 2ND AND 3RD HOP I GOT THAT BECAUSE HE DID'NT WANNA HOP BACK!

THANKS FOR UR THOUGHTS HOMIE, :thumbsup:

WHEN THEY GET SUM BALLS 2 BRING IT BACK OUT I WILL POST THE VIDEO FOR YA WIN,LOSE OR DRAW!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 31 2009, 12:39 PM~16145855
> *I don't think the wagon took that like u say it did but everybody has there own views but every one seen that he got scared of them inches & it didn't get stuck no more, he didn't want to play no more but his car was still in the pit, if u got one win bet it back like shootin dice, his shit wasn't broke both cars was workin why not do it again & then do it (SIDE BY SIDE)or (NOSE TO NOSE) why just take the win & lay down that was suppose to be a war a battle, thats like getting in a fight the dude hit u at the same time u slip & u fall on yo ass & u get back up in less than 3to5 mins & wanting to go another round but he's like (nah, I'm kool).     WTF  If u beat me once whats wrong with doing it again,that's another win for him that wagon did what it did but the Malibu stayed on the bumper all night consistantly, but it's all good  :biggrin:
> Happy New Year LAYITLOW
> *


*
ALL STEFEEZY CAN SAY 2 UR COMMENT IS....*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45+Dec 31 2009, 11:39 AM~16145855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I WAS JUST GIVING AN OPINION BY THE VIDEO I SAW,,
AND THATS THE ONLY ONE I CAN GIVE,,,(NO HATE ),,I WASNT THERE SO I CANT CHOSE SIDES,,,IF THERE WAS A VIDEO OF ALL NITE,,THEN IT WOULD BE DIFFRENT,,,BUT YOUR A SOLDIER,,HOMIE,,,,YOU BATTLED,,,GOT WOUNDED,,,,FIXED IT AND WENT BACK TO BATTLE !!!!
IM PRETTY SURE IT WASNT YOUR FIRST TIME AND I KNOW FOR A FACT IT WONT BE YOUR LAST,,

STAY UP HOMIE,, :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

Majestics New Years Weekend Schedule

Friday (1st)-Picnic...7am-5pm
Sante Fe Damn, Irwindale, Parking lots 5/6

Saturday (2nd)-Kick back/Leave your chick at home!...6pm-???
Dream Team Customs, 7713 alondra blvd. Paramount ca 90723

Sunday (3rd)-Car Show/Hop...8am-4pm
"The Warehouse" 2535 Industry Way Lynwood 90262

Hope to see you all there, Thank you for your support, Please Repost


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 31 2009, 01:41 PM~16146436
> *UR RIGHT PIMP JUICE.. I JUST LIKE 2 HOP ON THE SAME MOTORS UNTILL THERE BURNT. NO NEED FOR OK MOTORS LYING AROUND..
> I KNEW IT WAS COMING THAT'S WHY I KEPT 2 MOTORS ON DECK THAT NIGHT!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 31 2009, 07:18 AM~16142985
> *i GOT MONEY ON THE HOE
> *


FO SHO I WILL PUT MY MONEY ON THE HOE TOO IT SHOULD HAV BEEN SIDE BY SIDE THE HOE GOT STUCK BUT GOT FIX TOO.IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A REMATCH
U HOP AGAIN THEY WANTED U TO HOP BUT THEY THOUGHT U WAS GOING TO GET STUCK AND IT DIDNT HAPPEN HOMIE AND LIL BROTHER GOT SCARE. uffin: MEN LIE WOMEN LIE THAT VIDEO DIDNT  I NOT TAKEN NO SIDE BUT AS MUCH SHIT HOMIE IN THE RED WAS TALKIN AFTER U FIX YOUR CAR HE SHOULD HAV NOSE UP :biggrin: IT SEEM TO ME HE GOT THAT WIN ONLY CAUSE YOU GOT STUCK AND HE RAN WITH IT/ FUCK IT HOMIE DIDNT WANT NONE AFTER THAT :biggrin: THATS WHAT I SEEN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 3 2010, 01:46 AM~16167397
> *FO SHO I WILL PUT MY MONEY ON THE HOE TOO IT SHOULD HAV BEEN SIDE BY SIDE THE HOE GOT STUCK BUT GOT FIX TOO.IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A REMATCH
> U HOP AGAIN THEY WANTED U TO HOP BUT THEY THOUGHT U WAS GOING TO GET STUCK AND IT DIDNT HAPPEN HOMIE AND LIL BROTHER GOT SCARE. uffin: MEN LIE WOMEN LIE THAT VIDEO DIDNT  I NOT TAKEN NO SIDE BUT AS MUCH SHIT HOMIE IN THE RED WAS TALKIN AFTER U FIX YOUR CAR HE SHOULD HAV NOSE UP :biggrin: IT SEEM TO ME HE GOT THAT WIN ONLY CAUSE YOU GOT STUCK AND HE RAN WITH IT/ FUCK IT HOMIE DIDNT WANT NONE AFTER THAT :biggrin: THATS WHAT I SEEN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 3 2010, 02:46 AM~16167397
> *FO SHO I WILL PUT MY MONEY ON THE HOE TOO IT SHOULD HAV BEEN SIDE BY SIDE THE HOE GOT STUCK BUT GOT FIX TOO.IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A REMATCH
> U HOP AGAIN THEY WANTED U TO HOP BUT THEY THOUGHT U WAS GOING TO GET STUCK AND IT DIDNT HAPPEN HOMIE AND LIL BROTHER GOT SCARE. uffin: MEN LIE WOMEN LIE THAT VIDEO DIDNT  I NOT TAKEN NO SIDE BUT AS MUCH SHIT HOMIE IN THE RED WAS TALKIN AFTER U FIX YOUR CAR HE SHOULD HAV NOSE UP :biggrin: IT SEEM TO ME HE GOT THAT WIN ONLY CAUSE YOU GOT STUCK AND HE RAN WITH IT/ FUCK IT HOMIE DIDNT WANT NONE AFTER THAT :biggrin: THATS WHAT I SEEN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: well said


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 31 2009, 09:13 PM~16149966
> *I WAS JUST GIVING AN OPINION BY THE VIDEO I SAW,,
> AND THATS THE ONLY ONE I CAN GIVE,,,(NO HATE ),,I WASNT THERE SO I CANT CHOSE SIDES,,,IF THERE WAS A VIDEO OF ALL NITE,,THEN IT WOULD BE DIFFRENT,,,BUT YOUR A SOLDIER,,HOMIE,,,,YOU BATTLED,,,GOT WOUNDED,,,,FIXED IT AND WENT BACK TO BATTLE !!!!
> IM PRETTY SURE IT WASNT YOUR FIRST TIME AND I KNOW FOR A FACT IT WONT BE YOUR LAST,,
> ...



*THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE.. :cheesy: 
I KNOW U AIN'T HATEIN AT ALL, UR CALLING IT LIKE U SEE IT AND I CAN RESPECT THAT PIMP JUICE!  

HOPEFULLY HE BRINGS IT OUT THIS SUNDAY, SO I CAN SUPERMAN HIS ASS!! :biggrin: 

MUCH LUV PIMP!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 31 2009, 05:18 AM~16142985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPERMAN THEM HOES!![/b]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I CAN'T WAIT FOLKS.....*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i have said it before and ill say it again

CIRCUS HOPPERS KILLED THE ART OF LOWRIDING


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 5 2010, 09:29 AM~16190247
> *is that 63 inches stuck!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 5 2010, 09:00 AM~16190019
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE..  :cheesy:
> I KNOW U AIN'T HATEIN AT ALL, UR CALLING IT LIKE U SEE IT AND I CAN RESPECT THAT PIMP JUICE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 01:14 PM~16191550
> *is that 63 inches stuck!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



BIG UP TO HAPPY ON THE WIN SAT NITE AGAINST TODD


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 02:14 PM~16191550
> *is that 63 inches stuck!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: FUCKER!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 5 2010, 08:03 PM~16197244
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: FUCKER!!!
> *


ok ok 66 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 6 2010, 08:41 AM~16202094
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


where you been at you big weenie!!!! :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 5 2010, 08:09 PM~16196130
> *BIG UP TO HAPPY ON THE WIN SAT NITE  AGAINST TODD
> *


Any video?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 5 2010, 09:35 AM~16190297
> *i have said it before and ill say it again
> 
> CIRCUS HOPPERS KILLED THE ART OF LOWRIDING
> *


turn your head and keep on walking!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 5 2010, 08:09 PM~16196130
> *BIG UP TO HAPPY ON THE WIN SAT NITE  AGAINST TODD
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 10:24 AM~16201947
> *ok ok 66 :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



NO NO HAPPY YOUR RIGHT THAT IS WHAT YOU WERE HITTING IN THAT SKY BLUE CUTTY BACK IN THE DAYZZ!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 01:14 PM~16191550
> *NO NO NO MY FRIEND...
> THAT WAS 3 LICKS 100 PLUS INCHES COMING BACK DOWN!
> 
> UR THE ONE WHO GOT STUCK & BEAT BY BIG AL IN THE HOPPIN RING!! :0 :0 *


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 10:40 PM~16208592
> *turn your head and keep on walking!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 7 2010, 01:14 AM~16210898
> *NO NO NO MY FRIEND...
> THAT WAS 3 LICKS 100 PLUS INCHES COMING BACK DOWN!
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: DAAMMM


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 6 2010, 08:40 PM~16209491
> *NO NO HAPPY YOUR RIGHT THAT IS WHAT YOU WERE HITTING IN THAT SKY BLUE CUTTY BACK IN THE DAYZZ!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


     but it worked!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw super man on the free way today it was on the back of a tow truck :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 14 2010, 09:21 PM~16294552
> *I saw super man on the free way today it was on the back of a tow truck  :thumbsup:
> *



ON ITS WAY TO STREET FAME TO GET A MAKE OVER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2010, 10:06 AM~16213111
> *       but it worked!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: SURE IT DID!


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Jan 14 2010, 11:07 PM~16295991
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

IS THAT LIKE 108 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 14 2010, 09:40 PM~16295676
> *ON ITS WAY TO STREET FAME TO GET A MAKE OVER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT SURE DOES NEED A MAKE OVER BCUZ THE WAY IT WAS IT HAD NO CHANCE WITH THE WAGON.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 14 2010, 09:40 PM~16295676
> *ON ITS WAY TO STREET FAME TO GET A MAKE OVER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU BETTER MAKE THAT THING OVER CUZ I GOT MY MALIBLUE I MEAN (NEW NAME) KRIPTDNIGHT COMEING OUT SOON TO KILL THAT SUPERMAN!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## archy333 (Jan 15, 2010)

haha nice nice !


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 15 2010, 12:02 AM~16296849
> *YOU BETTER MAKE THAT THING OVER CUZ I GOT MY MALIBLUE I MEAN (NEW NAME) KRIPTDNIGHT COMEING OUT SOON TO KILL THAT SUPERMAN!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

LOOKED LIKE THE WAGON WON TO ME.


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 02:49 AM~16298054
> *LOOKED LIKE THE WAGON WON TO ME.
> *


WHAT VIDEO WAS YOU WATCHING HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Jan 15 2010, 04:51 AM~16298614
> *WHAT VIDEO WAS YOU WATCHING HOMIE
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jan 14 2010, 07:21 PM~16294552
> *I saw super man on the free way today it was on the back of a tow truck  :thumbsup:
> *


going to pick a part~!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16296849
> *YOU BETTER MAKE THAT THING OVER CUZ I GOT MY MALIBLUE I MEAN (NEW NAME) KRIPTDNIGHT COMEING OUT SOON TO KILL THAT SUPERMAN!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16296849
> *YOU BETTER MAKE THAT THING OVER CUZ I GOT MY MALIBLUE I MEAN (NEW NAME) KRIPTDNIGHT COMEING OUT SOON TO KILL THAT SUPERMAN!!!!
> *




:0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 09:11 AM~16299577
> *going to pick a part~!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 
has anobody seen laid back is he working at street life or black magic any info!!!
:0 
:0 :ninja: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 15 2010, 12:02 AM~16296849
> *YOU BETTER MAKE THAT THING OVER CUZ I GOT MY MALIBLUE I MEAN (NEW NAME) KRIPTDNIGHT COMEING OUT SOON TO KILL THAT SUPERMAN!!!!
> *


WHEN EVER YOU READY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU DONT GOT THAT BEPPER ON YOUR ANKLE ENYMORE!!!!!! SO THAT MEANS YOU CAN TRAVLE... RIGHT??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HIT ME WHEN YOU READY! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 10:11 AM~16299577
> *going to pick a part~!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 15 2010, 01:49 AM~16298054
> *LOOKED LIKE THE WAGON WON TO ME.
> *



YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR BOYS IN NM!!!!! SLICK! NOT US!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SUPER MAN WILL BE OUT THIS SUNDAY AND WE WILL BE HOPPING ON THE RULER!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 10:42 AM~16300823
> *:angry:
> *


     :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:46 AM~16300844
> *WE WILL BE HOPPING ON THE RULER!![/SIZE]*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 15 2010, 11:36 AM~16301260
> *
> *



CHAIO I HATE TO SAY THIS YOUR IN TROUBLE!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 02:08 PM~16301570
> *CHAIO I HATE TO SAY THIS YOUR IN TROUBLE!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *



WHY U SAY THAT!!! :dunno: YOU MUST SEE SOMETHING I DONT SEE!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

IS THE CAR ROLLING DOWN THAT HILL???


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16300808
> *WHEN EVER YOU READY!!!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  YOU DONT GOT THAT BEPPER ON YOUR ANKLE ENYMORE!!!!!! SO THAT MEANS YOU CAN TRAVLE...    RIGHT??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        HIT ME WHEN YOU READY! :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jan 15 2010, 02:12 PM~16301611
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 09:21 AM~16299668
> *:0
> has anobody seen laid back is he working at street life or black magic any info!!!
> :0
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Too bad I'm on my blackberry. I can't see no vids. But it looks like some drama to me in here.


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 03:11 PM~16301598
> *IS THE CAR ROLLING DOWN THAT HILL???
> *


 :yes: :yes: IS THAT WHY IT HIT BACK BUMPER :wow: JUST ASKIN HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 15 2010, 02:50 PM~16302445
> *Too bad I'm on my blackberry. I can't see no vids. But it looks like some drama to me in here.
> *


X2.......


CAN U GUYS POST VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE ONLY SO WE CAN ALL SEE :dunno: 


THANX IN ADVANCE :cheesy:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!
> ****** LIE VIDEOS DON'T!! :biggrin: </span>
> 
> THANKS FOR READING THE TRUTH. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!![/b]
> ...


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> > ALL COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!
> > ****** LIE VIDEOS DON'T!! :biggrin: </span>
> >
> > THANKS FOR READING THE TRUTH. MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!![/b]
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 16 2010, 03:16 AM~16307907
> *they both were!!!! so whats that mean
> *


*U GUYS BOUGHT THE WAGON DOING 100 PLUS INCHES, AND NOW IT'S DOING 97/98 INCHES!
AND IT'S NAME IS STILL THE DEATH WAGON...

I BOUGHT MY MALIBU THAT WAS DOWN FOR MULTIPLE YEARS DOING FARE INCHES, I REDID EVERYTHING AND NOW IT'S DOING 100 PLUS INCHES!! AND IT'S NEW NAME IS NOW SUPER MAN U HOES...

SO THAT MEANS ALOT!!
EVERYONE KNOWS THAT WAGON WORLD WIDE, EVERY IS JUST GETTING 2 KNOW SUPER MAN U HOES...
SEE YA 2MORROW!! :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 01:08 PM~16301570
> *PLEASE HELP ME UNDERSTAND HOW IS WE IN TROUBLE WHEN THE SO CALLED DEATH WAGON IS ONLY DOING 97/98 INCHES AND DID'NT EVEN GIVE US A BEAT BACK?
> <a href=\'http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e182/blackman975/?action=view&current=VID00029-20100110-1555.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e182/blackman975/th_VID00029-20100110-1555.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

PM~16295991]
[/quote]

*THERE WAS ATLEAST 100 PLUS FOLKS THAT NIGHT AND I DID'NT HEAR NOT ONE MOFO SAY OOOHH OR AHHH TO THAT 97/98 INCHES..

PEOPLE DON'T WANNA SEE U GUYS HOP THIS BULLSHIT AGAINST URSELF'S!!!
THEY WANNA SEE U HOP AGAINST SUPER MAN U HOES!!!

U GUYS LOOK WACK POSTING VIDEOS OF THIS CAR WITHOUT SUPERMAN INFRONT OR ON THE SIDE OF IT.

STOP RUNNING FROM THIS LOST AND LETS DO IT!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 06:44 PM~16312451
> *PLEASE HELP ME UNDERSTAND HOW IS WE IN TROUBLE WHEN THE SO CALLED DEATH WAGON IS ONLY DOING 97/98 INCHES AND DID'NT EVEN GIVE US A BEAT BACK?
> <a href=\'http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e182/blackman975/?action=view¤t=VID00029-20100110-1555.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e182/blackman975/th_VID00029-20100110-1555.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 14 2010, 11:02 PM~16296849
> *YOU BETTER MAKE THAT THING OVER CUZ I GOT MY MALIBLUE I MEAN (NEW NAME) KRIPTDNIGHT COMEING OUT SOON TO KILL THAT SUPERMAN!!!!
> *


*I WOULD LOVE TO BELEAVE U BUT DID'NT U TELL ME AND MY CITY U WERE GOING TO SERVE US ON NEW YEARS?? WELL IT'S ABOUT TO BE A NEW MONTH ALREADY!!
EXPLAIN HOW ARE U GONNA KILL SUPERMAN WHEN UR DEATH WAGON IS hno:hno: TO COME PLAY..

IT WON'T BE THAT EASY TO BEAT STEFEEZY!!

PS. KRIPTDNIGHT IS GOING TO GET KRIPTD SERVED!!*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 08:00 PM~16312563
> *I WOULD LOVE TO BELEAVE U BUT DID'NT U TELL ME AND MY CITY U WERE GOING TO SERVE US ON NEW YEARS?? WELL IT'S ABOUT TO BE A NEW MONTH ALREADY!!
> EXPLAIN HOW ARE U GONNA KILL SUPERMAN WHEN UR DEATH WAGON IS hno:hno: TO COME PLAY..
> 
> ...


HAHAHA COME ON FA SHORT U CAN NOT FUCK WITH ME DOG AND U KNOW THIS!!!! KRIPTDNIGHT IS GOING TO SERV SUPER GIRL AND TO LET U KNOW KRIPTDNIGHT IS MY BLUE MALIBLUE AND IT WILL BE BACK OUT SOON!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 16 2010, 08:11 PM~16312653
> *HAHAHA COME ON FA SHORT U CAN NOT FUCK WITH ME DOG AND U KNOW THIS!!!! KRIPTDNIGHT IS GOING TO SERV SUPER GIRL AND TO LET U KNOW KRIPTDNIGHT IS MY BLUE MALIBLUE AND IT WILL BE BACK  OUT SOON!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 16 2010, 09:11 PM~16312653
> *HAHAHA COME ON FA SHORT U CAN NOT FUCK WITH ME DOG AND U KNOW THIS!!!! KRIPTDNIGHT IS GOING TO SERV SUPER GIRL AND TO LET U KNOW KRIPTDNIGHT IS MY BLUE MALIBLUE AND IT WILL BE BACK  OUT SOON!!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm: :x:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 07:37 PM~16312382
> *U GUYS BOUGHT THE WAGON DOING 100 PLUS INCHES, AND NOW IT'S DOING 97/98 INCHES!
> AND IT'S NAME IS STILL THE DEATH WAGON...
> 
> ...


Exactly my point. Total rebuild versus a color change. Better bring out Lex Luthor for this one!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 17 2010, 01:08 AM~16314482
> *Exactly my point. Total rebuild versus a color change.  Better bring out Lex Luthor for this one!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggri


> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 17 2010, 02:08 AM~16314482
> *Exactly my point. Total rebuild versus a color change.  Better bring out Lex Luthor for this one!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 17 2010, 12:08 AM~16314482
> *Exactly my point. Total rebuild versus a color change.  Better bring out Lex Luthor for this one!!
> *


rebuild what. lol. u need to stay in seattle or whereever u from because a paintjob and pushing the wheels back does not mean a rebuild. lol. stick to the shows because u dont know anything about whats goin on out here. lol. realshit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 01:15 PM~16327320
> *rebuild what. lol. u need to stay in seattle or whereever u from because a paintjob and pushing the wheels back does not mean a rebuild. lol. stick to the shows because u dont know anything about whats goin on out here. lol. realshit
> *


X2


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 01:15 PM~16327320
> *rebuild what. lol. u need to stay in seattle or whereever u from because a paintjob and pushing the wheels back does not mean a rebuild. lol. stick to the shows because u dont know anything about whats goin on out here. lol. realshit
> *



PS. NOW SHOW US WAT WAS REDONE ON THAT WAGON OTHER THAN LESS INCHES?[/b]


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn fa sho u b tryen to kill em lol...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 01:16 PM~16351844
> *NEW PAINT, NEW RIMS,NEW TIRES,NEW FULL SET UP, NEW WIEGHT,NEW REAR END, NEW INCHES,NEW CHAINS,NEW PAINT ON THE FRAME, NEW FRONT END, NEW NAME AND A NEW OWNER!!
> 
> EVERYTHING ABOUT SUPERMAN WAS REDONE, U ****** JUST PAINTED THE WACK WAGON AND MADE IT DO LESS INCHES!!
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 16 2010, 08:11 PM~16312653
> *HAHAHA COME ON FA SHORT U CAN NOT FUCK WITH ME DOG AND U KNOW THIS!!!! KRIPTDNIGHT IS GOING TO SERV SUPER GIRL AND TO LET U KNOW KRIPTDNIGHT IS MY BLUE MALIBLUE AND IT WILL BE BACK  OUT SOON!!!!
> *



*SEE YA SOON PIMP!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 20 2010, 12:19 PM~16351866
> *damn fa sho u b tryen to kill em lol...
> *


*NAA... THEY BE TRYING TO KILL ME KNOWING DAAAMN WELL SUPERMAN WAS REDONE FROM THE GROUND UP..
FOLKS STILL DON'T KNOW WHERE SUPERMAN CAME FROM. THAT'S HOW MUCH NEW SHIT WAS PUT ON IT..

ALL THE MONEY I PUT IN THAT BITCH IT FEELS LIKE I BUILT IT FROM SCRATCH!!
AND THIS DUDE TRYING TO PUT SUPERMAN AND THE WACK WAGON IN THE SAME BOAT.

AND U KNOW LIKE I KNOW THEM ****** WAS SCARED TO RUN IT BACK THAT DAY.
THEY DON'T EVEN GET ON THE BOARD AND TALK NO KIND OF SHIT LIKE THEY USE TO BECAUSE THEY KNOW I WILL BREAK THERE ASS OFF.. I THINK THERE TIRED OF LOSEING!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

wudup sd


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jan 20 2010, 12:52 PM~16352107
> *wudup sd
> *


*WATS UP PIMP JUICE...

U ARE APART OF THE KOOL STR8 GAMERS HOMIE, SO WHEN I'M TALKING THAT LOWRIDER SHIT THEY KNOW WHO I'M TALKING TO..

MUCH LUV AND RESPECT TO ALL MY KOOL STR8 GAMERS! :biggrin: 
I WILL SERVE YO MATHA FUCKIN ASS TO MY STR8 GAME RIVALZ!!  
*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521858


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 12:37 PM~16351991
> *ps;;;i got yo back for ;;;;big AL said it;;superman gona have it's day</span>*


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

BUMP 4 THE HOMIE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

115 + FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

.......................


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 01:15 PM~16327320
> *rebuild what. lol. u need to stay in seattle or whereever u from because a paintjob and pushing the wheels back does not mean a rebuild. lol. stick to the shows because u dont know anything about whats goin on out here. lol. realshit
> *


LOL


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 06:53 PM~16387778
> *View My Video
> *


MUST BE NICE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2010, 02:49 PM~16353112
> *<span style='color:red'>THEY HAVE TO SHOW UP THIS SUNDAY!
> SO THAT WILL BE JUDGEMENT DAY FOR SUPERMAN!!
> 
> PS. U OWE THAT WACK WAGON A FEW BUMPER CHECKS URSELF, MAYBE WE WILL TAG TEAM ON THEM CATS!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:53 PM~16387778
> *View My Video
> *



*DAAAAAMN.... :wow: :wow: 

STREET FAME IS THE SHEEEZNIT!! :b**iggrin: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:46 PM~16419540
> *SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *


THATS SOME BULL SHIT :machinegun:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 12:27 PM~16351934
> *SEE YA SOON PIMP!!
> *




ALL STARS ALL DAY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:46 PM~16419540
> *SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 26 2010, 06:00 PM~16420500
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:53 PM~16387778
> *View My Video
> *


 :wow: :wow: HAPPY AND TODD GOTS TO SEE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2010, 10:38 AM~16428845
> *:wow:  :wow: HAPPY AND TODD GOTS TO SEE THIS :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2010, 12:34 PM~16429316
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 27 2010, 12:11 PM~16429157
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------

